# China is conquering the world



## bluesky79 (Nov 1, 2012)

China has made a <Multi-cultural Unificiation Theory> and has used it to distort history. China is trying to take the history of other countries and make it their own using this theory. That is why they call it the multi-cultural unification theory. They are trying to unify all the other culture's history into their own. 

However China's argument falls short. South Korea's Ko-ku-ryuh kingdom lasted 700 years, whereas 70% of China's many kingdoms lasted less than 50 years. The only two dyansties that survived longer than 200 years is the Han Dynasty and the Tang Dynasty. If Ko-ku-ryuh was part of China's history, how can a secondary dynasty last three times longer than China's main dynasties? That doesn't make any sense, and the China's lies are so ill conceived. There must be an international prohibition against China's distorted history lessons.

URL: 
http://www.ign.com/boards/threads/the-victor-writes-history-in-his-favor.452730449/


----------



## editec (Nov 1, 2012)

Must be another example of that famous CHINESE EXCEPTIONALISM, eh?


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 2, 2012)

By all means, commence with the violent demonstrations, self-immolations, severing of digits, destruction of property, and national elementary school hate-poster campaigns. You know, the usual.


----------



## waltky (Nov 9, 2012)

Looks like the focus is changing from the U.S. to sharing the focus with China...

*Viewpoint: China and the world*
_8 November 2012 - The central challenge for China and its relations with the wider world will be managing its own inexorable rise, writes former Australian Prime Minister and China expert Kevin Rudd as part of a series of features on challenges for China's new leadership._


> Xi Jinping - the man most likely to become China's new president - appears to be a man very comfortable with the mantle of leadership.  He will take the helm at a time when China is emerging as the world's largest economy. This will be the first time since George III that a non-English speaking, non-Western, non-democratic state will dominate the global economic order.
> 
> Xi can have confidence in his family background, given the contribution of his father Xi Zhongxun to the Chinese revolution and to subsequent economic development. He has served in the Chinese military. He is confident of his economic credentials - holding senior positions in provincial administrations has given him the experience to manage the demands of economic development.  And over the last five years Xi has spent a lot of time deepening his understanding of international matters, most particularly China's relationship with the United States.  He is the sort of leader the US leadership can do business with as he seeks to continue China's modernisation while maintaining strategic stability in East Asia.
> 
> ...



See also:

*As China's leadership changes, issues with the U.S remain*
_November 8th, 2012 - As President Barack Obama prepares for a second term in the White House, his administration is keeping an eye on another leadership transition now underway on the other side of the world in China. The ramifications will surely to have a global impact._


> With Obama's re-election, any notion that complexity of the relationship between the world's two largest economies could somehow change overnight has been quickly dispelled.  Chinese state media issued its own view of the American election on Wednesday, saying Obama's re-election offered an opportunity to improve ties after a first term that many senior Chinese officials viewed as saying things one way then in many ways acting differently.
> 
> Regardless of the sentiment, China watchers say Obama's re-election, while not greeted with elation in Beijing, still provides some element of predictability going forward. There was perhaps greater concern if Mitt Romney had won, given how the Republican presidential candidate had turned China into the ultimate foreign policy bogeyman in the presidential campaign. Chinese officials made clear that any attempt to label their country a currency manipulator, as Romney pledged he would do his first day in office, would complicate the bilateral relationship even further.  "There is certainly an exhale with regard to continuity, in that this is the devil that they know," Christopher Johnson, a former longtime China analyst at the CIA told CNN, regarding Chinese reaction to the election. "I would say they are sanguine, but not necessarily energetic or optimistic about the result."
> 
> ...


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 10, 2012)

Nature abhors a void.   We withdrew, someone is going to step up and fill that vacancy.


----------



## there4eyeM (Nov 10, 2012)

China is not conquering the world, the world is turning itself over to China.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Nov 10, 2012)

Correction: *International Bankers* are *USING* China to conquer the World. Just as they tried to when they financed Hitler before WWII.

We're *helping* it by going along with "Free Not Fair Trade Agreements".


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 10, 2012)

there4eyeM said:


> China is not conquering the world, the world is turning itself over to China.



You got that right.

Gillard: Australia must embrace 'Asian Century' - CNN.com

(CNN) -- Every Australian child should learn Mandarin, Hindi or other regional language as the nation's future is tied to the rise of the "Asian Century," Prime Minister Julia Gillard said in a policy speech on Sunday.
"Whatever else this century brings, it will bring Asia's return to global leadership, Asia's rise. This is not only unstoppable, it is gathering pace," Gillard said in a long-awaited policy white paper entitled, "Australia in The Asian Century."


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 10, 2012)

Well of course Australia should. They are too weak to do otherwise.


----------



## waltky (Nov 14, 2012)

New generation of leaders and new group heads up the military...

*The new generals in charge of China's guns*
_13 November 2012 - It is difficult to see what is going on in the upper echelons of China's military_


> As China's ruling Communist Party prepares to hand power to a new generation of leaders, the BBC Beijing Bureau explains why changes at the top of the armed forces are also being closely watched.   China is ushering in a new generation of political leaders this week, as Communist Party leader Hu Jintao hands over power to successor Xi Jinping.  At the same time, a new group will take over the armed forces.
> 
> Amid a wave of retirements, at least seven new members will join China's 11-member Central Military Commission (CMC), which oversees its armed forces - including the world's largest standing army.  The new generals will assume power at a particularly sensitive time for the Chinese military.  China's armed forces swear allegiance to the party rather than the country, and the CMC cannot take unilateral military action.
> 
> ...


----------



## Franticfrank (Nov 19, 2012)

> 13 November 2012 - It is difficult to see what is going on in the upper echelons of China's military



Considering the huge growth of the Chinese military, hopefully the generals will prove responsible. If you look at statistics about military expenditure in China over the past decade, other countries in the region including Australia have no choice but work together and tolerate the Chinese.


----------



## editec (Nov 19, 2012)

bluesky79 said:


> China has made a <Multi-cultural Unificiation Theory> and has used it to distort history. China is trying to take the history of other countries and make it their own using this theory. That is why they call it the multi-cultural unification theory. They are trying to unify all the other culture's history into their own.
> 
> However China's argument falls short. South Korea's Ko-ku-ryuh kingdom lasted 700 years, whereas 70% of China's many kingdoms lasted less than 50 years. The only two dyansties that survived longer than 200 years is the Han Dynasty and the Tang Dynasty. If Ko-ku-ryuh was part of China's history, how can a secondary dynasty last three times longer than China's main dynasties? That doesn't make any sense, and the China's lies are so ill conceived. There must be an international prohibition against China's distorted history lessons.
> 
> ...


 
Yes they are, I agree.

And YES, I also think their unified cultures theory is largely bullshit, too.

It's a current Chinese equivalent theory to the American bullshit theory of AMERICAN EXCEPTIONALISM


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 19, 2012)

editec said:


> bluesky79 said:
> 
> 
> > China has made a <Multi-cultural Unificiation Theory> and has used it to distort history. China is trying to take the history of other countries and make it their own using this theory. That is why they call it the multi-cultural unification theory. They are trying to unify all the other culture's history into their own.
> ...




It's not really "current." It has been a common attitude in China for a very long time.


----------



## waltky (Nov 19, 2012)

Uncle Ferd says...

... by 2100...

... ever'body gonna be eatin' fish-heads an' rice.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 19, 2012)

Sounds good, but China will NOT be 'ruling the world' as so many like to fear.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 19, 2012)

Good for China.

They're truly a great people unlike the Negro and the arab which sucks.


----------



## waltky (Nov 25, 2012)

Chinese learning how to land jets on carrier...

*China flexes naval might with new aircraft carrier's first jet landing*
_25 November, 2012, China has successfully landed a warplane on its first aircraft carrier. The new J-15 jet fighter touched down on the Liaoning as part of the ships operational tests._


> The Liaoning, a refurbished Soviet-made ship, was delivered to the People's Liberation Army (PLA) Navy on September 25 in a move that will bolster Chinas ability to project military power.  A video of the landing, broadcast by China Central Television, showed a J-15 tail hook engaging a cable on the deck of the carrier as the jet landed and slowed to a halt. China self-developed the technology for the landing, which some military experts believed would not be ready until next year.  "The successful landing has always been seen as a symbol of the operating combat capability for an aircraft carrier," Zhang Junshe, vice director of the military's Naval Affairs Research Institute told state television.
> 
> Landing a plane on the 300-meter-long carrier was a crucial test in evaluating the ships combat readiness. The carrier is expected to be fully operational in about three years.  The crew performed more than 100 training and test programs, the Chinese Navy said, including landings and takeoffs by at least two Chinese-made Shenyang J-15 multipurpose carrier-borne jets.  Beijing bought the partially built aircraft carrier from Ukraine 10 years ago, and completed it at the port of Dalian in China's northeastern Liaoning province. The ship, dubbed 'Varyag' by the Soviet Navy, was sold off after the collapse of the USSR.
> 
> ...


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 25, 2012)

At the rate we're becoming communist I fully expect China to be the super power soon. We're finished.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 25, 2012)

Matthew said:


> At the rate we're becoming communist I fully expect China to be the super power soon. We're finished.



Well I see you've strapped on a ball and chain of a different color.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 25, 2012)

Matthew said:


> At the rate we're becoming communist I fully expect China to be the super power soon. We're finished.




YOU were finished a long time ago, loser.


----------



## Unkotare (Nov 25, 2012)

Matthew said:


> Good for China.
> 
> They're truly a great people unlike the Negro and the arab which sucks.




Don't kid yourself. Normal people there would have no use for your hateful bullshit anymore than we do here.


----------



## waltky (Dec 5, 2012)

India gonna keep China in check in So. China Sea...

*India Vows to Protect S. China Sea Interests*
_ December 04, 2012  As India vows to protect its interests in the South China Sea, China has reiterated that it has indisputable sovereignty of the islands and the surrounding waters. India is not directly involved in the disputes over the South China Sea, but has begun gas exploration in the waters which China claims._


> Navy Chief Admiral, D.K. Joshi made the assertion that India will not back off from protecting its maritime and economic interests.  Joshi said Monday that although India is not a territorial claimant to the South China Sea, it will deploy naval vessels there as necessary. Indias state-run oil agency, Oil And Natural Gas Corporation (ONGC) has a stake in a portion of the sea which Vietnam says is its exclusive economic zone.  "Not that we expect to be in those waters very, very frequently, but when the requirement is there, for example, in situations where our country's interests are involved, for example ONGC, ONGC Videsh, etc., we will be required to go there and we are prepared for that," the admiral said. "Now, are we preparing for it? Are we having exercises of that nature? The short answer is yes."
> 
> Asked what Beijing would do if the Indian Navy came to protect its oil interests in the South China Sea, Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesman Hong Lei stated that Beijing has indisputable sovereignty over the islands in the sea and adjacent waters.  Hong said China opposes unilateral oil and gas development in the South China Sea, adding that he hopes concerned countries will respect Chinas position and rights.  China, which claims much of the South China Seas waters and islands, has been locked in a series of disputes with East Asian countries like Vietnam and Philippines. Tensions have been escalating centered in, the resource-rich waters, with some analysts expressing fears of conflict .
> 
> ...









See also:

*Vietnam Adds Sea Patrols Amid Tensions With China*
_ December 04, 2012 - Vietnam is adding new patrols to protect its fishing grounds in the South China Sea after the country's state-run energy giant accused Chinese vessels of sabotaging one of its boats in the disputed waters._


> State media said Tuesday the "maritime surveillance force" will have the authority to arrest crews and impose fines on foreign vessels within Vietnam's declared exclusive 370-kilometer economic zone. It will be deployed on January 25.  It comes a day after PetroVietnam said several Chinese fishing vessels cut the cables of one of its exploration vessels in the South China Sea last week. The state-run company said it later repaired the cable, but called the act a "blatant violation of Vietnamese waters."  China and Vietnam are in a long-running dispute over their competing claims in the South China Sea, and small-scale clashes occasionally break out between patrol boats or fishing vessels.
> 
> Vietnam, the Philippines and other East Asian nations accuse China of increasing aggressiveness in defending its claims in the South China Sea. China claims nearly all of the 3.5 million square-kilometer area, an important shipping route that also contains potential energy deposits.  Last week, regional tensions were raised after China announced new rules authorizing police in southern Hainan province to board and seize foreign ships it says are illegally entering its territory.  Regional power India also says it is ready to deploy naval vessels to protect its oil-exploration interests the South China Sea. Indian Navy Chief Admiral D.K. Joshi said Monday that his ships have the mandate to defend his country's interests in the area when necessary.
> 
> ...


----------

